# North Scotland [Moray to be precise] 11 sites in 1 day roadtrip. AUGUST 2008



## Gorecki (Nov 10, 2008)

In attendance: 

8333696
Alir 147 
Lost

11 sites in one day you say? Most of them a FAIL, some a "LOL" but we saved the best for last 

First stop was Knockando Wool Mill situated deep in the spey valley. 

"Deep in the Spey Valley, Knockando Woolmill continues an unbroken 200 year old tradition, producing woven fabric on its historic looms.
‘A small industrial jewel overflowing with Victorian machinery’ BBC Two press release for 'Restoration', 2004
Knockando Woolmill has always been at the heart of the local community. Listed as the 'Wauk Mill' in parish records from 1784, the mill has since maintained its traditions of spinning and weaving through generations of families. " 

Hello tin sheds :/ 
Sadly the door was locked to the little mill with machinery but we got some photos... 

















Next stop was Rothes to a distillery but it was on a main road and too many people about to try and get in. 
From Rothes we headed towards Elgin, Coleburn Distillery to be precise but some people hanging about in a landrover made our visit short. 

Onwards to Elgin Infectious Disease Hospital. 
Boarded up super tight, no chance of getting in, but some cool exterior shots =]











Then on to Spynie Hospital in Elgin. Some of it is still in use, but its a tiny place and no one noticed us sneaking about. You could even look through they keyhole of the mortuary!!! 
















From Spynie Hospital, we headed towards Forres, making a stop at this place!! 
Please note, this is not my photo, i seem to have lost my one from here, but I've passed this place lots of times and always wandered what it was. 
Alir loved the wood panel finishes on the outside 






Onto Forres where we went to the old mart auction house. 
Again, lost my photos from here, perhaps the boys have!! 

Next stop Arderseir to a hotel/bar with a fake painted window. 
Across the road was the church. 
















We hear voices. 
"Is there a deed body?" 
It's just nosey kids. 

"hey, there is this ace abandoned building up here, come on, we'll show you's" 

OK its a shed. Bless 






We leave the lovely little village and head to Inverness Royal Academy Youth Hostel. 

Stunning building, quick off the mark security guard. :/ 






Next stop, saw mill. I was too lazy to climb the fence, leaving the boys to it. 

From the saw mill, over the trees we could see our final destination... 
Craig Dunain Hospital. 






This place is getting turned into houses and flats at a rapid rate, this was probably our last chance to see it, we were determinded to get in no matter what!!
















We did get busted by security in the end, but well worth it. 

Thank you boys for a fun filled day out


----------



## no1rich (Nov 10, 2008)

Cool explore. You covered some ground
Top reports.....


----------



## Bryag (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome 8333696. Your avatar reminds me of someone I met once..........


----------



## Alir147 (Nov 10, 2008)

Aw it was an ACE day!  Craig Dunain was well cool. 

And our pals from Ardesier... they wanted to come to us to the "mental house", but we said we only had 1 car with us and not enough room to take them! We then said bye and drove off in the 2 cars! 

Good pics ho-bag! Il get mine up too!  :irish farmer:


----------



## skittles (Nov 11, 2008)

Cool report but maybe you could slit them up to different posts 

So what happening to Knockando Wool Mill?


----------



## woody65 (Nov 11, 2008)

ha ha my parents live in Arderseir=did you go down to the fort?


----------



## Gorecki (Nov 11, 2008)

skittles said:


> Cool report but maybe you could slit them up to different posts
> 
> So what happening to Knockando Wool Mill?



No idea!
I emailed the man who owns the mill a few days later asking if we can get access to the locked part with all the old machinery. 
He replied something like "No its private property and you are obviously in it for commercial gain" 

COMMERCIAL GAIN? hahahaa i don't think so. Little did he know, us 3 were on his private propery a few days earlier. Ugh


----------



## wolfism (Nov 11, 2008)

8333696 said:


> From Spynie Hospital, we headed towards Forres, making a stop at this place!!
> Please note, this is not my photo, i seem to have lost my one from here, but I've passed this place lots of times and always wandered what it was.
> Alir loved the wood panel finishes on the outside


It's Oakbank Motel - Lost will remember I talked to him about it ages ago. There was a board missing a couple of years back, but an alarm was going inside, so I just poked my head in - the interiors look completely empty, but the place has an interesting history - it was the first motel in Britain, apparently. I went to Elgin Library and xeroxed some info on it from books ... let me know if you want a copy.


----------



## Bax__ (Nov 11, 2008)

wolfism said:


> It's Oakbank Motel - Lost will remember I talked to him about it ages ago. There was a board missing a couple of years back, but an alarm was going inside, so I just poked my head in - the interiors look completely empty, but the place has an interesting history - it was the first motel in Britain, apparently. I went to Elgin Library and xeroxed some info on it from books ... let me know if you want a copy.



Must have changed it's name I remember it as Oakwood growing up, it opens one summer closes for the winter, gets sold the following year, reopens / closes blah blah blah... Last time it was open I think it was a cafe come Antiques shop.... Looks like it's being refitted at the moment...


----------



## skittles (Nov 11, 2008)

8333696 said:


> No idea!
> I emailed the man who owns the mill a few days later asking if we can get access to the locked part with all the old machinery.
> He replied something like "No its private property and you are obviously in it for commercial gain"
> 
> COMMERCIAL GAIN? hahahaa i don't think so. Little did he know, us 3 were on his private propery a few days earlier. Ugh



Strange person did he not go on the BBC so he could open the place up to the public


----------



## lost (Nov 12, 2008)

The Oakwood was last used as an Indian restaurant I think.


----------

